# Miracle Detail & 3MCarCare - The 2-day Koenigsegg Experience at the factory in Sweden



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

*Miracle Detail & 3MCarCare - The 2-day Koenigsegg Experience at the factory in Sweden*

Hi all,

As you may or may not know, Ashley Keenon from Aberdeen came 1st in the 3M Cleanest Car Competion with a very shiny black Honda Civic Type R which received a 3 day detail carried out by Ashley at home using various products.

Pictures here - http://www.thecleanestcar.com/node/876

The two days were totally amazing over there in Sweden. A massive thanks to Christian Von Koenigsegg and his wife for making us feel all so welcome and everyone at the Koenigsegg factory and the test driver for taking us all out in the Agera, a day I will never forget...

Here's the video of the first day...






And here's the video of the second day...






Some pictures of the two days...










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Koenigsegg's website:

http://www.koenigsegg.se/index.php?menu=home

Here's a video of the turquoise Koenigsegg 'special one' driving in Paris, i saw this car at the factory but wasn't allowed to get any footage of this and a lot of other cars, mainly the ones that are being build for clients.






And a couple worth watching if you love Koenigsegg's, the white one on the video below is the car I detailed at the factory, and its absolutely stunning!!











Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/ 
3M car care competition: http://www.thecleanestcar.com/


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Look forward to it Paul. Now witnessed the pics, impessive stuff


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey mate,

I just saw the photos in your Photobucket. Impressive two cars and had to be great experience. Good pics!

Cheers.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

First video uploading to Youtube...should have part 1 and 2 uploaded by later tonight.

Have some nice onboard footage of the Agera doing 253km/h!! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

That will be a fantastic videos Paul I can´t wait to see those :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

First video added to first post!!

Second video uploading now!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

281 minutes remaining for upload of part two...


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Awsume video bud!

What HD camera do you use for your uploads, and what rotary are you using in that video, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I have to admit, the CCX is the best looking supercar available imo. I think the rear lights on the grey one with the swedish flag roof are nicer. :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Day two, now on the first post, enjoy! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

H13BS M said:


> Awsume video bud!
> 
> What HD camera do you use for your uploads, and what rotary are you using in that video, if you don't mind me asking?


Sony HDR12 camcorder, old model now.

And the rotary is the Festool Shinex, Matt from i4detailing has them in stock, an awesome bit of kit and very lightweight.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> I have to admit, the CCX is the best looking supercar available imo. I think the rear lights on the grey one with the swedish flag roof are nicer. :thumb:


Best supercar, or should I say best Hypercar...ever! :driver:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a great trip well done to all


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Post updated with 100+ pictures, maybe a few to many of the white CCX, but ITS A KOENIGSEGG and I for one can never get bored of looking at them, I've just spend 24 hours editing and sorting out the pictures since I got back at 9pm Friday night, nearly 9am now, so back to work and to detail a shabby old 458 Ferrari 

Enjoy and pictures and videos!!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So Ashley got to go on the trip?

Was a little confused by the first paragraph.

Fantastic write up as always Paul.

No better commendation than one of the world finest wax makers making a wax for you.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

gally said:


> So Ashley got to go on the trip?
> 
> Was a little confused by the first paragraph.
> 
> ...


Yes, Ashley is a top bloke, we all had a great time over the two days there, now I just can't wait to go back! 

Crystal rock has been out for a few years now.

Paul.,


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys, was good to meet you both, Sweden was very nice clean and the people very helpful. The guys at Koenigsegg hospitality was brilliant.

The factory was amazing and the cars even more so I think I could of just lived at koenigsegg. 

I also went a bit daft with photos and took just over 250 photos and a good few videos. So once I have Internet capabilities at home I will get these uploaded.

Paul those videos have came together very nice might try and put something together myself.

Ash


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great vid looked like you had one hell of a time there


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Superb stuff guys... chance of a life time visit for most i should think !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great write up and videos Paul :thumb:
And a fantastic Hyper car !

Mario


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That must of been one amazing experience, thanks for sharing Paul. :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> That must of been one amazing experience, thanks for sharing Paul. :thumb:


My pleasure! :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Best videos i have ever seen


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

horned yo said:


> Best videos i have ever seen


Thank you, Im very pleased with them myself, although the girlfriend wasn't to happy that I'd been away for two days and then sat in my office for another two days editing the footage!! lol... All worth while though.. :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Angela @ PB (Jan 3, 2007)

Well done Ashley - first a winner of our monthly show n shine with the same car and products, and now a much bigger and better prize too! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Paul.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Angela @ PB said:


> Well done Ashley - first a winner of our monthly show n shine with the same car and products, and now a much bigger and better prize too! :thumb:


Hi Angela, yeah thanks, it's also your well guided advice on your website that has helped and also advice from Rich and Clark when I've been out buying products....

Sweden and Koenigsegg was amazing. It's a bit depressing being back driving my car after being in the Agera. Least I have something to aim for now...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow looked fantastic guys...
Must admit koni for me aswell of all the top supercars.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Wow looked fantastic guys...
> Must admit koni for me aswell of all the top supercars.


A Koenigegg is the perfect car in every way for me! They are so different from anything else. The only stunning car at every angle in my honest opinion and in any colour!


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

looked like a good trip was the comp open to anyone? do you know what is Koenigeggs refinishing process is after paint


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah the competition was open to any uk resident. Not sure mate about there precise refinishing procedure but they used 3M products for polishing... I was too entranced in looking at the cars than listening to stuff...


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Still no Internet yet supposed to be switched on tomorrow so will get some photos uploaded tomorrow, been using my phone for the past two months frustrating.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Turning machine polishing into a spectators sports there 

Stunning stuff :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

JasonPD said:


> Turning machine polishing into a spectators sports there
> 
> Stunning stuff :thumb:


Lol! :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::thumb:


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Well here goes finally got interweb up and running, took nearly 3 hours to upload the 200+ photos, but here is a few of the best.

When we arrived in Copenhagen










The first thing we seen when we crossed the bridge into Sweden










The railway station in Angleholm Sweden



















The hotel reception area and rooms










The rooms looked like something out of an IKEA showroom










Couldn't resist a photo on the way to Koenigsegg























































Koenigsegg wall of fame



















The 1st Koenigsegg










Paul getting to work on the pearl white CCX





































Getting masked up ready for correction




























Paul doing some minor correction



















50 - 50 of the carbon wing correction










Protection with Swissvax



















Some shots around the car
































































The rear wheels are absolutely massive about the width of a grown mans torso














































A few badges around the CCX














































And the exhaust big enough to fit a child's head up










The engine bay and interior




























Matt from 3M The photographer being photographed


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

And some real Koenigsegg Eye Candy the CCX Edition Full Carbon Fibre so good it has its own pedestal.



































































































































































Then this rolled in the pre production Agera with the Swedish flag on the roof.



















This was at Koenigseggs airstrip/track





































And a very excited me getting strapped in










And just as excited Matt getting out after his blast in the Agera with Paul dieing to jump in.










And the last photo still got some videos but they require a bit of editing


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, that carbon CCX is basically pure porn, unbelievable.

A proper once in a lifetime experience, I am very jealous


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice pictures Ash!


----------



## 3M UK (Jul 29, 2010)

Brilliant videos Paul and thanks for posting the pics Ash. A great trip all in all. Amazing to see how the cars are built (held together with 3M structural adhesives I might add...!) and the dedication they have to making every one a work of art. The noise as well...awesome exhaust note outside the car but the twin turbos from the inside...amazing. 

As for finishing process, it was all 3M: P1200 260L abrasives, then P1500 260L, then P3000 Trizact discs, then the colour coded polishing system. The finish they got was absolutely flat and really deep. Very nice.

Looking forward to the next competition. I've heard a rumour about a Russian hypercar being launched in St Moritz in the new year...???!!! Could be worth it.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

3M UK said:


> Brilliant videos Paul and thanks for posting the pics Ash. A great trip all in all. Amazing to see how the cars are built (held together with 3M structural adhesives I might add...!) and the dedication they have to making every one a work of art. The noise as well...awesome exhaust note outside the car but the twin turbos from the inside...amazing.
> 
> As for finishing process, it was all 3M: P1200 260L abrasives, then P1500 260L, then P3000 Trizact discs, then the colour coded polishing system. The finish they got was absolutely flat and really deep. Very nice.
> 
> Looking forward to the next competition. I've heard a rumour about a Russian hypercar being launched in St Moritz in the new year...???!!! Could be worth it.


Thanks 3M, yes the next comp should be awesome! :thumb:

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Think this possibly could have been the white one we seen at the factory.... that would also explain some of the donuts and skid marks around the factory car park, and the others belonging to one of the engineers who has a 700+ bhp volvo


----------

